
PyBrain: modular Machine Learning Library for Python - rayvega
http://pybrain.org/#
======
djacobs
Python v. Ruby. The eternal question. The languages might not be different,
but the communities definitely are.

This just convinced me I need to switch my efforts from Ruby to Python.

~~~
slpsys
SciPy, OpenCV bindings, PyML, et al. I've worked more with Ruby than Python
(and like the language itself better), but there's no question Python has the
more momentum in this space.

~~~
djacobs
Agreed, I think Ruby > Python, both in syntax and semantics. It's a shame I'm
going to have to learn such a close language to take advantage of Python's
momentum.

------
jgershen
It seems like this would be a reasonable introduction to neural network
programming (while PyBrain contains code for other classifiers, the site also
suggests that this is mainly for comparative purposes). If you were more
concerned about performance, it seems like it might be better to check out
libfann.

I couldn't easily find comparative benchmarks, so this opinion is just based
on the documentation of the two libraries and what they say about themselves.
If I have some free time this week (hah!) I'll throw together a quick and
dirty performance comparison.

------
d0m
I wish I had that 2 years ago in university :) It seems well coded, the
documentation is clear and concise and it's in python! Overall, a cute library
that I will certainly add to my bag.

I have two small concerns thought:

1- "Only forward"

2- Possibility to expend it.. For instance, what if I want to evolve my neural
network with a genetic algorithm, is this possible? And if so, how easy it is?

------
sammcd
I tried this out about a year ago while at college. The dependencies were very
painful and I was never able to install it.

I would love to know if anyone has this running on Mac OS X successfully now.
I'd love to check it out, but had a terrible experience last time I tried it.

------
Luyt
It would be nice to see a neural network learning how to land a plane
safely... even with crosswind. I think it'd be able to pull that off.

------
Tichy
Does it work on Google App Engine?

------
brownleej
One step closer to being able to simply put "import soul" at the top of my
scripts.

